# Feb 26, 2013; Kansas Hay Market Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Dodge City, KS Tue Feb 26, 2013 USDA-KS Dept of Ag Market News

Kansas Hay Market Report
Ground alfalfa movement: Southwest/South Central 
Tonnage: 7,872/3,154 Last week: 7,634/3,461 Last year: 8,037/4,238

Hay trade slow. Demand light to moderate for dairy and grinding alfalfa, and
alfalfa pellets, improved demand for stock cow hay and grass hay. Nearly the entire State received a good snow last week, amounts up to 16 inches. Yesterday the Southern and Eastern areas received snow with a lot of wind, amounts varied from a trace to around 10 inches. The moisture is certainly welcome but it did increase the supplemental
feeding and bedding requirements especially for dairies and livestock producers who are calving. If you have hay for sale or pasture to rent or need hay or grazing, use the services of the Hay and Pasture Exchange: 
www.kfb.org/hayandpasture/default.htm

Southwest Kansas
Dairy and grinding alfalfa steady. Movement of ground alfalfa moderate, dairy alfalfa active. Alfalfa, Horse, small squares 350.00-400.00. Dairy, Supreme
260.00- 280.00;
Premium 
250.00-270.00;
Heifer or Bunk hay a little new crop contracted
205.00-210.00.
Fair-Good grinding alfalfa at the edge of the field,
195.00-240.00,
Utility-Fair 190.00-210.00.
Ground and delivered locally to feedlots and dairies,
240.00-275.00.

The week of 2/18-23, 7,872T of grinding alfalfa and 3,400T of
dairy alfalfa were delivered.
Straw, large bales 60.00-70.00. Corn stalks 60.00-70.00,
or
70.00-85.00 delivered, ground and delivered 95.00-100.00.

CRP, Fair, large bales 90.00-100.00, Good 110.00-130.00. Sudan/Cane, Good, 140.00-150.00.
Millet, Good large square bales 180.00.

South Central Kansas
Dairy and grinding alfalfa and alfalfa pellets steady. Movement slow to
moderate.
Alfalfa, Dairy,
Supreme, 260.00-280.00.
Premium 240.00-260.00;
Heifer or Bunk hay
230.00-260.00.
Fair-Good grinding alfalfa at the edge of the field
200.00-220.00, some 210.00-230.00 delivered,
Utility-Fair 190.00.
Ground and delivered locally
to feedlots, 240.00-265.00.
The week of 2/18-23, 3,154T of grinding alfalfa and 1,215T
of dairy alfalfa were delivered.
Alfalfa pellets: Sun Cured 15 pct protein
290.00-295.00,
17 pct protein 295.00-315.00;
Dehydrated 17 pct 355.00. Straw, largebales
55.00-70.00,
Hi-density bales 65.00-75.00.
Corn stalks 55.00-70.00.
Sudan, Good,
large bales 145.00-150.00.
Milo hay, high nitrates 100.00,
low nitrates 120.00-150.00.
Milo stalks 70.00-90.00.
Soybean stalks 80.00-100.00.
Grass hay,
Good, large bales 150.00-180.00,
Fair, large bales 90.00-120.00.

Southeast Kansas
Alfalfa, brome steady, prairie hay steady, an instance 20.00 higher. Movement
slow
to moderate. Alfalfa: Horse or Goat, 300.00. Dairy, No recent trade, stock cow
250.00-280.00. Bluestem: Good, small squares 140.00-160.00, a instance 190.00,
mid
and large squares 125.00-150.00, large rounds 100.00-135.00; Brome: Good, Small
squares 140.00-150.00, mid and large squares 130.00-150.00, an instance 200.00,
large
rounds 110.00-150.00, some 90.00/bale. Grass Mulch CWF, large round 70.00.
Straw,
large bales 50.00-60.00. Soybean hay, good large bales 170.00-200.00. CRP, Fair,
large bales 100.00. Milo hay, Good 100.00-130.00.

Northwest Kansas
Alfalfa steady. Movement slow to moderate. Alfalfa: Horse, small squares
300.00,
Mid squares 250.00; Dairy, Premium 230.00-240.00; Stock cow 200.00-220.00. Fair-
Good
grinding alfalfa at the edge of the field 210.00-230.00. Ground and delivered to
feedlots and dairies 250.00-270.00. Corn hay, large bales 100.00-125.00. Corn
stalks
55.00-70.00. Milo hay, Good, 150.00-175.00. CRP hay, large bales, Good, 125.00-
150.00, Fair, 100.00. BMR Sudan, Good, 160.00-200.00, Regular Sudan, Good,
145.00.

North Central-Northeast Kansas
Dairy, grinding alfalfa, prairie hay and brome steady. Movement slow to
moderate.
Alfalfa: Horse, 300.00, some 10.00/small square bale; Dairy, Supreme 240.00-
265.00;
Premium 230.00-250.00; Utility-Fair grinding alfalfa at the edge of the field,
190.00-220.00, alfalfa ground-on-the-truck 225.00, Ground and delivered 240.00-
270.00. Grass hay: Bluestem Good, small squares, 6.50/bale, an instance
10.00/bale,
120.00-160.00, Mid squares 130.00-150.00, a little 165.00, large rounds
50.00/bale,
110.00-150.00/T. Brome: Good, small squares, 7.00/bale, a little 10.00/bale,
110.00-
150.00/T, an instance 180.00, Mid squares, 120.00-160.00, an instance 180.00,
large
round, 50.00/bale, 110.00-150.00/T; Grass Mulch, large round 60.00, CWF large
round
100.00. Straw, small squares 3.50/bale or 4.00/bale delivered; large bales
60.00-
65.00/T or 70.00-80.00 delivered. Soybean hay, Good large bales 130.00-170.00.
Sudan,
Good, large bales 150.00.

***Prices are dollars per ton and FOB unless otherwise noted. Dairy alfalfa
prices are for mid and large squares unless otherwise noted. Horse hay is in small
squares unless otherwise noted. Prices are from the most recent sales.

Source: Kansas Dept of Ag-USDA Market News Service, Dodge City, KS


----------

